# Pictures for December :)



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Which one do you guys like better?


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the first one, it's a more clearer picture (by that there's no shadow, lol). Beautiful fishy.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, I really like that one too, the only thing I don't like is the flash thinggy at the top. Unfortunately, hes getting old and he is deteriorating slowly.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the first one more as well, just because of the shadow in the second one.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The 1st one is my favorite. He's gorgeous. =)


----------



## SemioticSleep (Mar 31, 2010)

His fins are beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The first one.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, Im going to enter the 1st pic


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It looks amazing!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

just crop the flashy thing out


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I love his color that kind of dusty red and his red eyes to.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks again! I hope I win!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow. Beautiful fishy.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the second one!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have to admit the 2nd picture kinda freaks me out lol. You can see him smiling (a creepy thing on a betta lol) And his fins coloration and his flaring gills makes his stomach seem large. Lol IDK why it freaks me out so much.


----------

